# Frye Has Been Brutal And I Blame Isiah



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm Earth to Isiah, can you run some special plays for the kid so he can get his confidence back? How about a couple of pick and rolls please? What the hell do they work on in practice? Maybe Nate Robinson was right when he told me all they do is shoot around in practice. Please don't let his talent go to waste. The talent is there, but we need to give him the tools ( create some plays for him) so he can execute them properly based on his skill set.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I agree, but Isiah's sole focus is trying to make Curry an All-Star right now. If you look at it that way, it makes sense. But Frye's been committing A LOT of stupid fouls that's ****ing himself over.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I agree, but Isiah's sole focus is trying to make Curry an All-Star right now. If you look at it that way, it makes sense. But Frye's been committing A LOT of stupid fouls that's ****ing himself over.


I agree but damn can't you add some plays in your repertoire for Frye once in a while? Good Lord, Isiah acts like Frye does not exist within the offense. If you ask me the guards aren't giving Curry enough touches as well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think zeke could stand to give frye the occasional pick and roll. 

but i really cant blame him as much as the guards who have pretty much forgotten there is a post to feed these 3 games, of course him allowing them to do this much longer without the putting in mardy to put them in their place makes that a coaching problem too.

on a side note was I the only one who was thinking as the knicks guards played into the zone they should have put in mardy to shake things up .

JC was doing nothing , nate and francis had lost their momentum and steph just didn't have it last night, i thought throwing in some fresh legs especially one who plays in a calming manner was what was needed...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

From the two games i have seen.

1-Frye should be involved with some pick and rolls. He is a good shooter from the top of the key and the guards can set him up there.

2- Even though Isiah wants to prove Curry is a very good center, he never gets enough touches, and the sad thing is he usually has good position in the post. The guards and Isiah are to blame for not giving him the ball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> From the two games i have seen.
> 
> 1-Frye should be involved with some pick and rolls. He is a good shooter from the top of the key and the guards can set him up there.
> 
> 2- Even though Isiah wants to prove Curry is a very good center, he never gets enough touches, and the sad thing is he usually has good position in the post. The guards and Isiah are to blame for not giving him the ball.


Thank you ....that's what I'm talking about. :clap: The chuckers are not giving these guys the ball, and Isiah is turning a blind eye to it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I agree but damn can't you add some plays in your repertoire for Frye once in a while? Good Lord, Isiah acts like Frye does not exist within the offense. If you ask me the guards aren't giving Curry enough touches as well.


Highly doubt that, look at the points he's had every game, and the amount of attempts


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> From the two games i have seen.
> 
> 1-Frye should be involved with some pick and rolls. He is a good shooter from the top of the key and the guards can set him up there.
> 
> 2- Even though Isiah wants to prove Curry is a very good center, he never gets enough touches, and the sad thing is he usually has good position in the post. The guards and Isiah are to blame for not giving him the ball.


GIVE THE BALL TO MARDY!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Highly doubt that, look at the points he's had every game, and the amount of attempts


The attempts don't mean jack if you don't watch the game. Did you notice that during those stretches when we needed baskets they failed to give the ball to Curry who was already hot. Who took 15 shots and missed 13? Yea Jamal stinky Crawford who is in a hell of slump. You have to consistently go with your bread and butter until the defense finds a way to stop it. The numbers you are looking at is flawed, you have to watch the games to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The beauty of having Frye too is that when Curry gets in foul trouble, you have another low post option.
Anytime Frye misses a shot, Lee can get the rebound maybe 6 out 10 times.. There you go.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kitty said:


> Hmm Earth to Isiah, can you run some special plays for the kid so he can get his confidence back? How about a couple of pick and rolls please? What the hell do they work on in practice? Maybe Nate Robinson was right when he told me all they do is shoot around in practice. Please don't let his talent go to waste. The talent is there, but we need to give him the tools ( create some plays for him) so he can execute them properly based on his skill set.


I haven't seen the games but if you want Frye to expand his skillset, what other better way than forcing him out of his strength's? I have not been able to catch any of the games but where are his shots coming from?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The thing is, if you want to win, you have to use your good players effectively. Frye has not been used effectively on offense, but his confidence is also to blame for his poor play. And even though Curry is putting up great numbers, the guards and Isiah never give him the ball when he is hot.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Watch the friggin' games...*

Frye is getting opportunities. His confidence is shaken right now. Funny how he had a nice comfort level with Browns offense and now that he is with a players coach, he can't find his game. The man is missing open dunks....I do agree that with his perimeter skills he needs some pick and rolls. As afr as the guards go, produce or sit. Gettin' alot of good stuff from the 3,4,and 5 spots, but nothin consistent from the backcourt....including leadership.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Watch the friggin' games...*



alphaorange said:


> Frye is getting opportunities. His confidence is shaken right now. Funny how he had a nice comfort level with Browns offense and now that he is with a players coach, he can't find his game. The man is missing open dunks....I do agree that with his perimeter skills he needs some pick and rolls. As afr as the guards go, produce or sit. Gettin' alot of good stuff from the 3,4,and 5 spots, but nothin consistent from the backcourt....including leadership.


True words indeed. The problems are basically Frye's confidence level, and the backcourt. Sometimes they revert to freelancing, shot jacking, and not giving the teammate who is shooting well the ball.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I haven't seen the games but if you want Frye to expand his skillset, what other better way than forcing him out of his strength's? I have not been able to catch any of the games but where are his shots coming from?


High pick & pops, and sometimes even threes. Why is he even taking those? I haven't seen him make any.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Chan said:


> High pick & pops, and sometimes even threes. Why is he even taking those? I haven't seen him make any.


If that is the case, the issue doesn't reside with Isiah or the guards, it lies with Frye. Those oppurtunities are ideal looks for his jump shooting game. During the summer league, I noted that his added bulk seemed to hinder his overall mobility. On his jump shot, he was not getting the same kind of elevation he once did and seemed to have been readjusting his shooting mechanic to the added weight. Maybe that's what the problem still is. I know of it first hand because the same thing happened to me freshmen year during high school. I thought that adding more upperbody strength would have dramatically improve my overall game but it took away from what I did best as a big man, and that is the speed on my face up game as well as my jump shot. If this is the case, I would not give up on Frye just yet but I'd bench him and start Lee. I noticed Isiah used Frye an awful lot in the low post during the summer league. If he's doing that with him now, his best bet is to play him with Lee because Lee can actually come out onto the perimeter and stretch the defense to make Frye's life in the paint alot more easier.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You'd think with a low post scorer and a midrange-longrange shooting big, Thomas could come up with some sort of inside-outside play. Hey Isiah, you should probably do something about that. I don't wanna seem like I'm telling you how to do your job, but you know, think about it. It might be good. Just saying.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thank you, professor Twink*

But again you're full of it. I went from 220 to 245 in one year by lifting and it only improved my shooting. The key is flexibility, not all that other crap you spout time and again. Every player that comes into SU works with the S and C staff to improve strength, size, and explosiveness (including lift on the jumper). If a player has touch and stays flexible, his range will obviously improve along with his consisitency with the added strength. Tough luck about your 9th grade shooting problems, though.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Thank you, professor Twink*



alphaorange said:


> But again you're full of it. I went from 220 to 245 in one year by lifting and it only improved my shooting. The key is flexibility, not all that other crap you spout time and again. Every player that comes into SU works with the S and C staff to improve strength, size, and explosiveness (including lift on the jumper). If a player has touch and stays flexible, his range will obviously improve along with his consisitency with the added strength. Tough luck about your 9th grade shooting problems, though.


Maybe it improved your shooting because you lacked the strength to get your shot off already. Before I had started lifting (went from 150-ish to about 172), I had already found my touch and it was fairly consistent. When I had added that extra strength to my arms in general, without doing enough work on my legs (besides jogging on the threadmill and leg presses), I found my balance off and believe it caused me to shoot more with my hands. The story might be different for you but I think I know a little bit about my life better than you do. Apparently the same situation is bothering Frye, so maybe I'm not the one whose full of it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No offense....*

But not sure how much of a "big man " you were at 150ish. Sounds more like strength was your problem and that maybe when you got some you just went through an awkward adjustment phase. The release point stuff is also a load. Its using your core strength(especially legs) that keep your shot true. The actual lift has little to do with it. Consistent arc and shooting technique will make you a winner.At any rate, I don't pretend to know your body etc., but I think that comparing what you went through as a small guard sized big man at 15 relates very little to a very large, very strong, 23 year old man who has been training and playing ball at a very high level all his adult life. I'd be willing to bet that Frye's struggles have more to do with psyche than with physical problems. New coach, new system, new doubts.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

2dumb2live said:


> The beauty of having Frye too is that when Curry gets in foul trouble, you have another low post option.
> Anytime Frye misses a shot, Lee can get the rebound maybe 6 out 10 times.. There you go.


 frye is a low post option? news to me


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: No offense....*



alphaorange said:


> But not sure how much of a "big man " you were at 150ish. Sounds more like strength was your problem and that maybe when you got some you just went through an awkward adjustment phase. The release point stuff is also a load. Its using your core strength(especially legs) that keep your shot true. The actual lift has little to do with it. Consistent arc and shooting technique will make you a winner.At any rate, I don't pretend to know your body etc., but I think that comparing what you went through as a small guard sized big man at 15 relates very little to a very large, very strong, 23 year old man who has been training and playing ball at a very high level all his adult life. I'd be willing to bet that Frye's struggles have more to do with psyche than with physical problems. New coach, new system, new doubts.



My freshmen year in high school, I was 6-1 and about 150 lbs but wiry strong. In our division, I still was undersized by about 2-3 inches on average but I don't necessarily believe by weight (it's high school). This obviously was not the pros but basketball is basketball. As for the release, the lift from your legs have everything to do with it. Any basketball coach will tell you the power from your shot comes from shooting from your legs. You add more bulk up top and do not put in the effort to compensate for it by strengthen your legs and your going to lose some of that mobility and more importantly the height off your release point. Of course you may be able to readjust your shooting mechanic to correct the problem but that completely changes the way you can shoot the ball since your arms become are doing more work. It doesn't surprise me that one of the first things people mention about the way Frye looks on the court is his mobility. Don't you think that all of a sudden his lack of sluggish movements on the floor coincides with his jump shoot going down south?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> frye is a low post option? news to me


Have you seen Frye play. He might not bang bigs down low but he has finesse moves that can work in the post along with a good jumpshot. He is just lost out there now. He should be back in form in a few games hopefully, but the questions will still remain about the guards.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's time to take his soft *** out of the starting line up. I will be shocked if Isiah does not start Rose or Lee alongside Curry against the Nuggets. Frye should be riding the pine until he earns the trust of the Knicks coaching staff. What a pathetic showing since the beginning of the season. Frye get your mind right because I've officially jumped off your welcome wagon. Curry has left my dog house for the time being and now you have entered it. Good luck in getting out, you soft jelly doughnut.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Frye is sluggish*

because he is unsure of himself. All you need to do is watch him think after he receives the ball, and then pass up open 15 footer after open 15 footer. He is physically tough but mentally a bit fragile. Remember, though, he was not a primary scorer in college. Being counted on to score is something he will have to learn to deal with. Right now he is not just playing.....he is thinking about everything he does. Relax, big man.


----------

